# ISO Barbeque Cookbooks



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Just got my new BBQ Grill.
What cookbooks are good and worth buying?
Thanks.:lips:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

My long-standing suggestion has always been Smokestack Lightning. It is less of a cook book, more of a tome on the origins, history and contemporary interpretation of what BBQ is to us today. Getting back to your request, it is rich with recipes that were uncovered in the authors' journey through the south and west in search of the best BBQ. Definetly worth a spot on your shelf... next to the jar of dry rub and above of the sack of pine chips!!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Check out Stephen Reichlen's Barbecue books. Here is the link to the listing of his books at Amazon. www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/104-9240054-7689502 
Uh.. That looks a little weird, but try it anyway.

His books are very informative about all kinds of techniques with well tested recipes. I use his books as a reference all the time. A good source all around.


----------



## foodie jeff (Nov 10, 2001)

I agree with foodnfoto, the Raichlen books are very good. For slow cooking (smoking) recipes and information, check out Smoke & Spice : Cooking with Smoke, the Real Way to Barbecue by Cheryl Alters Jamison.

Weber's Big Book of Grilling and its predecessor, Weber's Art of the Grill are good too.

The BBQ FAQ is an excellent source of information for beginners and seasoned veterans. It can be downloaded from here: http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/

You may also download the BBQ FAQ recipes from here:

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/faq.asp

Enjoy your new grill Spoons!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Amozon has a whole section dedicated to Barbecuing & Grilling. Pay them a visit .


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the replies.
They all look great!:lips:


----------



## caisa (Mar 11, 2002)

The Vegetarian Grill:lips:


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I'll throw in another vote for Smoke and Spice. It's a fun and informative book.
:lips:


----------

